# 2016 Holiday Season



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Who's ready for it?!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 14, 2016)

Bring it ok.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm ready for it mostly because this has been a shit year and I can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2016)

How is it here already...

Alright. I'm game.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2016)

Bring it on.

http://screenertv.com/misc/the-3-best-christmas-drinking-games/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 17, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Just started snowing so I guess I am ready for the hellidays now...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 17, 2016)

I saw it was like 75 in denver yesterday

WTF


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 17, 2016)

It's low 60's here in WISCONSIN. Thanks Al Gore...


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2016)

Saturday should be peeeeerfect racing weather in Savannah.  Cooler on Sunday.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I saw it was like 75 in denver yesterdayWTF


Negative, it was 80° yesterday, LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 17, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> It's low 60's here in WISCONSIN. Thanks Al Gore...


be nice. he invented the internet


----------



## goodal (Nov 18, 2016)

&lt; wore long sleeves to inspections yesterday.  high of 82F.  Bad decision.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 18, 2016)

I wore a hoodie and a fleece to mine...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2016)

can someone making a video of these people being beaten with a wet noodle?  # fuckingannoyingperfectgeneticfamily

http://starpittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2016/11/17/flo-rida-my-house-the-holderness-family-thanskgiving-parody-welcome-to-my-couch-election-clinton-trump/

(&amp; not because of the topic of their latest video - just because they are F'n annoying)


----------



## P-E (Nov 18, 2016)

It's the most wonderful time for a beer.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 18, 2016)

:banned:


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 18, 2016)

^ oh damn. Things just got real.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 18, 2016)

Dleg said:


>


It's not even Thanksgiving yet, Gary Brown!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2016)

Motherfuckers already be playing jingle bell's on the goddamn radio


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2016)

Tis the season the be Mary


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> Tis the season the be Mary


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 21, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Motherfuckers already be playing jingle bell's on the goddamn radio


"Already"?  One station in town started playing Christmas music on HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2016)

Master slacker said:


> "Already"?  One station in town started playing Christmas music on HALLOWEEN!


Our Lowes had Christmas trees/decor for sale no later than Oct. 29th.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2016)

Supe said:


> Our Lowes had Christmas trees/decor for sale no later than Oct. 29th.


our walmart had the trees up at least 2 weeks before halloween


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2016)

Dleg said:


>


Probably the most annoying holiday song in the history of ever.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2016)

this is our families "go to" Christmas song:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 22, 2016)

^Smh


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2016)

It seems Nintendo is again exercising its tried and true method of generating a ravenous market for one of its products, then producing a dozen of them for the holiday season.  This time it is the NES Classic which is just a little classic Nintendo shaped box that plugs into your TV via HDMI, and has Wii-style ports for controllers (i.e., not USB so that, you know, you could actually get additional controllers for the thing).  It has 30 built in NES games, and no provision for expansion, and they are charging $60 for them.  The should be able to produce millions of them quickly, but they are selling out the nanosecond they hit the shelves (Amazon literally sold out in less than a minute when they released their entire stock).  My sister wants one for my nephew for Xmas, and the guy at Best Buy literally laughed at her when she asked if they had any stock on release day.

I would normally say that this is just a case of the popular toy not being able to keep up with demand (like the Furby or Tickle Me Elmo of Christmases past).  But this has been Nintendo's M.O. for the last decade or so.  The Wii seemed to be produced in quantities of about 10 per week for its first year of production.  Amiibos are always produced in very low quantities, even when it is painfully obvious that there is astronomical demand for certain ones.  I'm no business major, but it seems really stupid to have a nearly insatiable demand for your product and not produce anywhere close enough product to meet the demand.  The only people that benefit from that model are people who have time to camp at a store until stock is replenished, just so they can turn around and sell the hot-ticket item on eBay for 10 times what they paid for it (there is somebody with an NES Classic listed for $4,100 Buy It Now on eBay).


----------



## Dleg (Nov 22, 2016)

Hang on.  I'll call the Chinese Nintendo subcontract factory owner and ask him to beat the child workers especially hard tonight.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 22, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It seems Nintendo is again exercising its tried and true method of generating a ravenous market for one of its products, then producing a dozen of them for the holiday season.  This time it is the NES Classic which is just a little classic Nintendo shaped box that plugs into your TV via HDMI, and has Wii-style ports for controllers (i.e., not USB so that, you know, you could actually get additional controllers for the thing).  It has 30 built in NES games, and no provision for expansion, and they are charging $60 for them.  The should be able to produce millions of them quickly, but they are selling out the nanosecond they hit the shelves (Amazon literally sold out in less than a minute when they released their entire stock).  My sister wants one for my nephew for Xmas, and the guy at Best Buy literally laughed at her when she asked if they had any stock on release day.
> 
> I would normally say that this is just a case of the popular toy not being able to keep up with demand (like the Furby or Tickle Me Elmo of Christmases past).  But this has been Nintendo's M.O. for the last decade or so.  The Wii seemed to be produced in quantities of about 10 per week for its first year of production.  Amiibos are always produced in very low quantities, even when it is painfully obvious that there is astronomical demand for certain ones.  I'm no business major, but it seems really stupid to have a nearly insatiable demand for your product and not produce anywhere close enough product to meet the demand.  The only people that benefit from that model are people who have time to camp at a store until stock is replenished, just so they can turn around and sell the hot-ticket item on eBay for 10 times what they paid for it (there is somebody with an NES Classic listed for $4,100 Buy It Now on eBay).


my sister wants one of those for xmas since I have the original NES (that we each kicked in $50 to buy way back when) at our house.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2016)

this is the one good thing about having older kids that don't want that stuff anymore.. of course its more expensive shit like go pro's. but at least the things that HS kids want are readily available..

I don't miss those days of going to 30 stores to find something..


----------



## Dleg (Nov 22, 2016)

My kids can't name anything they want now, which creates its own problems.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Hang on.  I'll call the Chinese Nintendo subcontract factory owner and ask him to beat the child workers especially hard tonight.


I understand you're probably joking, but there is a lot of truth to that.

Either way, Apple figured out a long time ago how to ramp up production several months ahead of a product announcement and take pre-orders so that once they announce the product, the vast majority of people that want one will be able to get it within a week or so.  Nintendo has repeatedly failed to figure out that model.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 22, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I understand you're probably joking, but there is a lot of truth to that.
> 
> Either way, Apple figured out a long time ago how to ramp up production several months ahead of a product announcement and take pre-orders so that once they announce the product, the vast majority of people that want one will be able to get it within a week or so.  Nintendo has repeatedly failed to figure out that model.


Or you could just download an emulator, burn it to a DVD, get a USB X-Box controller, and play it on virtually ANY computer. And it would be a hell of a lot more than just 30 games. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Or you could just download an emulator, burn it to a DVD, get a USB X-Box controller, and play it on virtually ANY computer. And it would be a hell of a lot more than just 30 games. &lt;smh&gt;


I have a Raspberry Pi running an emulation package and it has every NES, SNES, Game Boy, GBC, GBA, Genesis, Master System, and Atari (800, 2600, 5200, and 7200) game ever made on it...plus a few N64 and PS1 games (their file sizes were too large to load all of them).  I told my sister that I could make one of those for my nephew and it would cost roughly 2/3 as much as the NES Classic.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 22, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I have a Raspberry Pi running an emulation package and it has every NES, SNES, Game Boy, GBC, GBA, Genesis, Master System, and Atari (800, 2600, 5200, and 7200) game ever made on it...plus a few N64 and PS1 games (their file sizes were too large to load all of them).  I told my sister that I could make one of those for my nephew and it would cost roughly 2/3 as much as the NES Classic.


Now you're talking!!! :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I have a Raspberry Pi running an emulation package and it has every NES, SNES, Game Boy, GBC, GBA, Genesis, Master System, and Atari (800, 2600, 5200, and 7200) game ever made on it...plus a few N64 and PS1 games (their file sizes were too large to load all of them).  I told my sister that I could make one of those for my nephew and it would cost roughly 2/3 as much as the NES Classic.


Uncle Santawilheldp, may I please ask you for a Christmas gift?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2016)

Supe said:


> Uncle Santawilheldp, may I please ask you for a Christmas gift?


Just Google RetroPie.  It comes in a disk image that you can throw on an SD card.  You put the SD card in the Raspberry Pi, put in a couple of simple commands (instructions are provided), plug in a USB controller and download some ROMs.  It's pretty simple.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 22, 2016)

^Cool.  That sounds like a good gift idea for my kid.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 23, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C6Q2GSY?psc=1

I bought myself one of these.

I don't use it for gaming but I stream live TV (international) for my wife with it and also use it for ham radio.

I really should put an NES emulator on it.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2016)

You nerds are too old for video games!

By the way I bought my Christmas present last night since the family always screws is it up


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 23, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> You nerds are too old for video games!
> 
> By the way I bought my Christmas present last night since the family always screws is it up


that's friggin awesome


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 23, 2016)

Damn, it's a drone!!


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 23, 2016)

RG and the Millenium Falcon in one photo. My Christmas present came early.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 23, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C6Q2GSY?psc=1
> 
> I bought myself one of these.
> 
> ...


Nice little starter kit. Also LOL @ "[COLOR= rgb(17, 17, 17)]Card pre-loaded with NOOBS".  Ha ha.[/COLOR]



Road Guy said:


> You nerds are too old for video games!
> 
> By the way I bought my Christmas present last night since the family always screws is it up


Epic! We'll be expecting a full video demo, for scientific purposes. :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nice little starter kit. Also LOL @ "[COLOR= rgb(17, 17, 17)]Card pre-loaded with NOOBS".  Ha ha.[/COLOR]
> 
> Epic! We'll be expecting a full video demo, for scientific purposes. :thumbs:


LOL! I deleted it and am currently running Ubuntu Mate. It works just fine for me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nice little starter kit. Also LOL @ "[COLOR= rgb(17, 17, 17)]Card pre-loaded with NOOBS".  Ha ha.[/COLOR]
> 
> Epic! We'll be expecting a full video demo, for scientific purposes. :thumbs:


It, the Falcon drone, does not get good reviews on Amazon.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 23, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> It does not get good reviews on Amazon.


LOL, 1,059 reviews and an overall 5-star rating isn't "good"?! :huh:

Most of this I assume is due to operator error in which users then blame the product rather than their own misunderstanding of how to configure it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, 1,059 reviews and an overall 5-star rating isn't "good"?! :huh:
> 
> Most of this I assume is due to operator error in which users then blame the product rather than their own misunderstanding of how to configure it.


https://www.amazon.com/Air-Hogs-Control-Millennium-4-Channel/dp/B019K8K3OK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1479919982&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=Air+Hogs+Millenium+falcon+drone

Not sure which listing you're seeing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 23, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Air-Hogs-Control-Millennium-4-Channel/dp/B019K8K3OK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1479919982&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=Air+Hogs+Millenium+falcon+drone
> 
> Not sure which listing you're seeing.


You quoted both my comments. One referenced a RaPi starter kit (great reviews on Amazon) and the other the Mil. Falcon drone. I didn't look up the Falcon product and was referring to the RaPi kit.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 23, 2016)

D'oh.  Sorry. 'Bout that.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> RaPi kit.


Anybody else read that as "rapey" kit?


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 23, 2016)

I pronounced RaPi to rhyme with "Popeye" in my head. Bluto's the rapey one, anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2016)

YMZ PE said:


> RG and the Millenium Falcon in one photo. My Christmas present came early.


Want Me to send you a 5 x 7?


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 23, 2016)

> On 11/22/2016 at 0:58 PM, wilheldp_PE said:
> It seems Nintendo is again exercising its tried and true method of generating a ravenous market for one of its products, then producing a dozen of them for the holiday season.  This time it is the NES Classic which is just a little classic Nintendo shaped box that plugs into your TV via HDMI, and has Wii-style ports for controllers (i.e., not USB so that, you know, you could actually get additional controllers for the thing).  It has 30 built in NES games, and no provision for expansion, and they are charging $60 for them.  The should be able to produce millions of them quickly, but they are selling out the nanosecond they hit the shelves (Amazon literally sold out in less than a minute when they released their entire stock).  My sister wants one for my nephew for Xmas, and the guy at Best Buy literally laughed at her when she asked if they had any stock on release day.
> 
> I would normally say that this is just a case of the popular toy not being able to keep up with demand (like the Furby or Tickle Me Elmo of Christmases past).  But this has been Nintendo's M.O. for the last decade or so.  The Wii seemed to be produced in quantities of about 10 per week for its first year of production.  Amiibos are always produced in very low quantities, even when it is painfully obvious that there is astronomical demand for certain ones.  I'm no business major, but it seems really stupid to have a nearly insatiable demand for your product and not produce anywhere close enough product to meet the demand.  The only people that benefit from that model are people who have time to camp at a store until stock is replenished, just so they can turn around and sell the hot-ticket item on eBay for 10 times what they paid for it (there is somebody with an NES Classic listed for $4,100 Buy It Now on eBay).


Walmart is supposed to have some in stock today at 2PM PST.  I've been trying for the past week and have gotten close.  I would have gotten one yesterday if my boss hadn't come in to ask me questions 3 minutes before 5.  I was able to click through while he was talking, but then I didn't realize it was asking for my 3 digit code to finalize the purchase and I ended up losing it.


----------



## csb (Nov 23, 2016)

I asked my kid what he wanted for Christmas. I heard, "XBOX," and I said, "XBOX?!" and he replied, "No, Hexbugs!" One is an expensive gaming system, the other is cheap toy. I'm glad the clarification was towards the cheap end.

We've already purchased a knockoff GoPro for him. The other knockoff one we have has performed well, so we went for it. $34 on Amazon.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 23, 2016)

Beware, Hexbugs have expanded into considerably more expensive "maker" type robotics kits. But still less than an XBox.  My parents gave my son one last year, and he never even opened it (I am considering building it myself).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 23, 2016)

I just learned about hatchimals.  Glad I am not having to worry about those.


----------



## csb (Nov 23, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Beware, Hexbugs have expanded into considerably more expensive "maker" type robotics kits. But still less than an XBox.  My parents gave my son one last year, and he never even opened it (I am considering building it myself).


He's still, for whatever reason, pretty hooked on just the bugs. 

He also wants a giant Lego set. No particular set, just a really complex set. That's where the real money will be spent.


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2016)

So Mrs. Supe dragged my ass to her brother's place for Thanksgiving.  I'm having a hard time narrowing down the worst part of it.  I'd say its a tossup between the 8 hour drive each way with horrible back pain, sleeping on an "air mattress" that I'm pretty sure came from the pool supply clearance rack, having to listen to her nephew a.k.a "The Human Megaphone" for 3 days, or getting a summons in VA for having a headlight out on HER CAR.  Of course, I noticed the headlight out, stopped at a Pilot station to see if they had a replacement bulb (they didn't), and when we were getting a crappy signal to find the closest auto parts store, I got the "we're late, just fix it Friday" speech.  Naturally, we were pulled over no more than 5 minutes down the road from there.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 28, 2016)

Actually went out on Thanksgiving night (black Friday shopping) with Mrs Kevo &amp; mini Kevo.

Got some deals and only hit 2 stores. 

It's that time of the season.


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2016)

Refused to go anywhere to shop, but did manage to get a pair of Reebok lifters for only $35.  They were marked way down since they were the previous generation model of shoe, and then Reebok was doing 50% off on their website with free shipping.  They were originally a $150 pair of shoes.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

supes previous post is one of the reasons we moved 6 states away    family is sooo overated!

aside from having to cancel our ( 3 year traditional) thanksgiving ski trip kind of did nothing and enjoyed it.. My wifes Brother and his wife 2 kids were in town but thankfully they stayed in a hotel and did there on thing most of the week, we did spend turkey day with them.

My wifes neice (who was the flower girl in our wedding 23 years ago) was in town (she is a flight attendant) and was looking for a place to crash and eat so we had a full house Thursday, she was supposed to bring 2 coworkers with her but they ended up just staying at their hotel.. But it was a good day.. I smoked a turkey (put it on at 10 PM and then checked on it every 2 hours) made for a long night but IMO there is nothing like the taste of smoked turkey..

We did end up skiing a little Friday, was nice there were no lines and no traffic.. but not much open..


----------



## csb (Nov 28, 2016)

My dad put the turkey in the Trager for four hours. The weird thing was the big part cooked, but the legs weren't?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 28, 2016)

Turkey, polish sausage, perogies for Thanksgiving day.  Ground turkey/spaghetti sauce lasagna for the second thanksgiving diner.


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> Turkey, *polish sausage, perogies* for Thanksgiving day.  Ground turkey/spaghetti sauce lasagna for the second thanksgiving diner.


hmy:

Can I come over next Thanksgiving?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 28, 2016)

Supe said:


> hmy:
> 
> Can I come over next Thanksgiving?


We have the same thing for christmas eve and Easter...except turkey is exchanged for ham.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

We grill out "huge" steaks for Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 28, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> Turkey, polish sausage, perogies for Thanksgiving day.  Ground turkey/spaghetti sauce lasagna for the second thanksgiving diner.


On the same day? If so, I would get the meat sweats.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 28, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> On the same day? If so, I would get the meat sweats.


nope first one is my fam the second is the ILs a couple days later


----------



## Dleg (Nov 29, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> We grill out "huge" steaks for Christmas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should go "yuge" this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

that's what I meant to "say"

we are getting the steaks from here, umm its soo fresh.....

http://www.hudsonlockers.com/


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 30, 2016)

Holy crap! I just realized I have 24 books to wrap tonight! We are doing that whole read a Christmas book to your kid from Dec 1-24. You wrap them up, and they pick one each night to unwrap and read.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh, and it's still too friggin hot!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

supposed to be 7 here next week!


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> supposed to be 7 here next week!


Did you leave off a 6 in front of that?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

lol, I have to laugh at everyone here that was upset that the weather was in the 60's the last month.. figured eventually everything would settle out..but cold makes the Chirstmas!!

now they are saying 9?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow!  Looks like a heat wave!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

don't be jelly..you chose to live "above the knat line"


----------



## Dleg (Nov 30, 2016)

What's the "knat line"?


----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2016)

That's RG for gnat.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2016)

that's how we say it in Blegium


----------



## Dleg (Dec 1, 2016)

Well I don't speak Blegian.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2016)

Came home today to most of my neighbors having a contractor put up their Christmas lights? When did this become a thing???


----------



## PlayWithFire (Dec 2, 2016)

I have to assume there are guys on this thread, anyone have any good geeky gifts for men? I already got my husband the sappy gifts, but I want to get him something geeky (he's a mathematician/programmer)


----------



## PlayWithFire (Dec 2, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Came home today to most of my neighbors having a contractor put up their Christmas lights? When did this become a thing???


What a lazy a**


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2016)

If you're looking for geeky gifts, thinkgeek.com is THE one stop shop.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2016)

so have any of you gentlemen tried/own MeUndies?


----------



## csb (Dec 2, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Came home today to most of my neighbors having a contractor put up their Christmas lights? When did this become a thing???


There are neighborhoods here were the HOA requires a contractor to put up the lights. We do not live in such a neighborhood. We live in the "put them up your damn self" neighborhood.


----------



## PlayWithFire (Dec 2, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> so have any of you gentlemen tried/own MeUndies?


What are those, and to answer that, nope. Fruit of the loom or Hanes cotton boxers.


----------



## PlayWithFire (Dec 2, 2016)

csb said:


> There are neighborhoods here were the HOA requires a contractor to put up the lights. We do not live in such a neighborhood. We live in the "put them up your damn self" neighborhood.


We live in the boonies, it's more of a "put ALL of the tacky crap that Home Depot and Walmart sell in your front yard and don't take it down until the snow melts in May" kind of neighborhood


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2016)

PlayWithFire said:


> What are those, and to answer that, nope. Fruit of the loom or Hanes cotton boxers.


$20 a pop underwear for men


----------



## envirotex (Dec 2, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Came home today to most of my neighbors having a contractor put up their Christmas lights? When did this become a thing???


When you moved west and started making fatty money.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2016)

for outside we just did this


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 2, 2016)

^How does it look? I've thought one of those would be great if we ever get a house again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2016)

not too bad.  It only reaches 2/3 of the front of the house.  the garage isn't getting any of the lights.  we could probably move it back further but then the trees would be in the way.   It is attached to a limb in one of the trees...right now mr snick has it on a kaleidoscope effect.    It is strong enough to be seen through the curtains slightly.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 2, 2016)

I've seen a few houses with those here, and they look OK, but it just screams "lazy!"  

Of course, I have no decorations on my house, at all.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2016)

Dleg said:


> I've seen a few houses with those here, and they look OK, but it just screams "lazy!"
> 
> Of course, I have no decorations on my house, at all.


you betcha!!!!!  I am usually not an outdoor light sort of person.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 2, 2016)

I would use one in conjunction with other outdoor lights more than likely. It seems like an easy way to add more lights to your house.


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> I would use one in conjunction with other outdoor lights more than likely. It seems like an easy way to add more lights to your house.


My neighbor put one out Saturday night.  You're familiar with the cookie cutter HOA's like the one I live in.  One of them out near the sidewalk was just enough to cover the entire front of his house.  Looks fine, they're just not super bright.  

I just let the girls hang ornaments on the bushes and stick Junior's gigantic inflatable snowman on the front lawn and call it a day.  My parents used to make me climb on the roof and do their "Better Homes and Gardens" Christmas decorations (e.g., that bow is crooked, move it 1/4" that way.  Move that one light out of a million 1 inch that direction, etc.).  This is probably my way of protesting as an adult.


----------



## goodal (Dec 5, 2016)

We bought one of those laser lights.  I've seen a few that look ok and mine would too if they thing would come on and stay on.  Apparently $15 on Black Friday isn't enough to guarantee quality.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> for outside we just did this


And what did you do before consumer lasers?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> And what did you do before consumer lasers?


nothing outside, maybe a character on stick or two tops.  Inside is where we usually put up the decorations, although with the little ones around even that has been limited lately.  2 Trees and stockings are all we have up right now and even at that the big tree just has lights at the moment.  the kiddos lost interest/got super crabby after the lights went up so we stopped and watched a movie.  never got back to the tree


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2016)

Stupid tree went up last night, along with a ton of other interior garbage.  Yet there's still a second tree, ornaments, and two boxes of holiday unknowns out in the garage.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2016)

Supe said:


> Stupid tree went up last night, along with a ton of other interior garbage.  Yet there's still a second tree, ornaments, and two boxes of holiday unknowns out in the garage.


Well Merry F'in' Xmas to you too!  LOL


----------



## PlayWithFire (Dec 5, 2016)

Supe said:


> Stupid tree went up last night, along with a ton of other interior garbage.  Yet there's still a second tree, ornaments, and two boxes of holiday unknowns out in the garage.


I guess that's the upside to having a toddler and two fat-bastard cats, I had to do the very bare minimum because I knew they'd wreck everything I'd do. My husband eye-bolted down our tree through our hardwood *twitch*


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2016)

This is the only X-mas decoration that should ever go up, IMO.


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2016)

PlayWithFire said:


> I guess that's the upside to having a toddler and two fat-bastard cats, I had to do the very bare minimum because I knew they'd wreck everything I'd do. *My husband eye-bolted down our tree through our hardwood* *twitch*


Grounds for divorce.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2016)

PlayWithFire said:


> I guess that's the upside to having a toddler and two fat-bastard cats, I had to do the very bare minimum because I knew they'd wreck everything I'd do. My husband eye-bolted down our tree through our hardwood *twitch*


yep.  the little 3ft tree in the basement has ornaments and snickette takes them off all the time.  she will "put" them on then take the off, repeat


----------



## PlayWithFire (Dec 5, 2016)

Supe said:


> Grounds for divorce.


Eh, as long as he pays for them to be repaired and refinished in the summer, I think we'll be okay


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 5, 2016)

This is our decorations from last year. I hope we do less this year??


----------



## akwooly (Dec 5, 2016)

where is the snow shipwreck?


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 5, 2016)

^ That looks fantastic!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2016)

It's a Spanish moss Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 5, 2016)

akwooly said:


> where is the snow shipwreck?


All the lights melted the snow.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 5, 2016)

The snow is all in Hawaii, apparently.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 5, 2016)

Dleg said:


> The snow is all in Hawaii, apparently.


Last I heard, about 3 feet of it on top of the mountains.


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2016)

My wife would kill for that house, Shipwreck.  Decorations aside.  Very nice!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 5, 2016)

Supe said:


> My wife would kill for that house, Shipwreck.  Decorations aside.  Very nice!


My wife wants to sell it.

240K. 2400 sq. ft. 4 bed. Built 2001


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 5, 2016)

I would kill for that house. A house like that would easily be over a million out here.


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2016)

Damn near exactly what I'm looking for.  Can you include delivery to upstate SC?


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2016)

Alright everyone, get those Williams Sonoma catalogs out for this year's festive bargains!

http://adequateman.deadspin.com/the-2016-hater-s-guide-to-the-williams-sonoma-catalog-1789529261


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 7, 2016)

Rumor has it that Nordstrom is selling a rock in a leather pouch this Christmas season.  Price: 85 bucks.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh, it's no rumor, my friend:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/rock-nordstrom-thats-it_us_5847193be4b0fe5ab693680f


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 7, 2016)

Supe said:


> Oh, it's no rumor, my friend:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/rock-nordstrom-thats-it_us_5847193be4b0fe5ab693680f


Looks like a potato.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 7, 2016)

The 2016 Hater’s Guide To The Williams-Sonoma Catalog

http://adequateman.deadspin.com/the-2016-hater-s-guide-to-the-williams-sonoma-catalog-1789529261


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

lets refrain from posting links to the "Huffington post" as we are a legit website


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> lets refrain from posting links to the "Huffington post" as we are a legit website


Legit WHAT?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

website


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 7, 2016)

Supe said:


> Legit WHAT?


Website


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

is this like the Turn down for WHAT? song?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 7, 2016)

No.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 7, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> No.


Be careful, and whatever you do, don't say FTW!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Be careful, and whatever you do, don't say FTW!


He beat me to that post by like half a second.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

every year I try and say this is going to be "the" Christmas, where everything is done early, we get to relax and enjoy it and here I am damn near December 10th and been going balls to the wall with kid BS, family, BS, work BS..........


----------



## P-E (Dec 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> every year I try and say this is going to be "the" Christmas, where everything is done early, we get to relax and enjoy it and here I am damn near December 10th and been going balls to the wall with kid BS, family, BS, work BS..........


This sounds all too familiar.   I just bought the first present.   Some beer for my brother.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2016)

P-E said:


> This sounds all too familiar.   I just bought the first present.   Some beer for my brother.


I thought about buying presents. Does that count? :dunno:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2016)

I just put in 1 Amazon order 2 days ago that literally took care of my entire list.  Sure it was almost $700, but I went from 0 to done in one fell swoop.  It all got delivered today.  Now I just have to wrap this shit.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 10, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I just put in 1 Amazon order 2 days ago that literally took care of my entire list.  Sure it was almost $700, but I went from 0 to done in one fell swoop.  It all got delivered today.  Now I just have to wrap this shit.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 11, 2016)

The clutter in this house is driving me nucking futz. The holidays are extra stressful because my family believes it's not really Christmas unless you buy a hundred individually wrapped pieces of plastic crap to give to each person. I don't understand why we can't just give each other a few high quality gifts and call it good. So now I refuse to clean the playroom in the hopes it will motivate them to try to stop accumulating useless things, but no - the answer is always to buy something else to "fix" our storage issues. I welcome any suggestions for how to get rid of some of the clutter in grandiose fashion to get the message across that Mom is about to snap. Maybe set a pile of Barbies on fire in front of the kids' bedroom door?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 11, 2016)

YMZ PE said:


> The clutter in this house is driving me nucking futz. The holidays are extra stressful because my family believes it's not really Christmas unless you buy a hundred individually wrapped pieces of plastic crap to give to each person. I don't understand why we can't just give each other a few high quality gifts and call it good. So now I refuse to clean the playroom in the hopes it will motivate them to try to stop accumulating useless things, but no - the answer is always to buy something else to "fix" our storage issues. I welcome any suggestions for how to get of some of the clutter in grandiose fashion to get the message across that Mom is about to snap. Maybe set a pile of Barbies on fire in front of the kids' bedroom door?


Step 1: Get a POD.

Step 2: Move everything you need to survive into the POD.

Step 3: Burn your house down with all unnecessary shit inside.

Repeat every couple of years to keep the clutter in check.


----------



## goodal (Dec 12, 2016)

YMZ PE said:


> The clutter in this house is driving me nucking futz. The holidays are extra stressful because my family believes it's not really Christmas unless you buy a hundred individually wrapped pieces of plastic crap to give to each person. I don't understand why we can't just give each other a few high quality gifts and call it good. So now I refuse to clean the playroom in the hopes it will motivate them to try to stop accumulating useless things, but no - the answer is always to buy something else to "fix" our storage issues. I welcome any suggestions for how to get of some of the clutter in grandiose fashion to get the message across that Mom is about to snap. Maybe set a pile of Barbies on fire in front of the kids' bedroom door?


With 3 boys, this quickly became a problem.  We solved it by simply telling everyone, they DON'T NEED 14 PIECES OF PLASTIC CRAP every year.  Now the grandmas typically get them a couple of small things and pool their resources to get each a relatively nice gift.  Before we tried this, it got so bad that we just started returning stuff and buying clothes or something they actually needed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2016)

YMZ PE said:


> The clutter in this house is driving me nucking futz. The holidays are extra stressful because my family believes it's not really Christmas unless you buy a hundred individually wrapped pieces of plastic crap to give to each person. I don't understand why we can't just give each other a few high quality gifts and call it good. So now I refuse to clean the playroom in the hopes it will motivate them to try to stop accumulating useless things, but no - the answer is always to buy something else to "fix" our storage issues. I welcome any suggestions for how to get of some of the clutter in grandiose fashion to get the message across that Mom is about to snap. Maybe set a pile of Barbies on fire in front of the kids' bedroom door?


I used to have my kids help me get rid of stuff.  We'd put it into garbage bags and take it to the Goodwill, a toy drive, or someplace like that, with the understanding that it was for kids that don't have toys.  Anything remotely broken was simply thrown away.  Every "free" toy too (think happy meal).  If you make an announcement to family that you're rounding up multiple garbage bags full of toys to give to GoodWill, they will probably get the idea.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 12, 2016)

I make a trip to Goodwill every couple of months, throw away toys I told the kids I would toss if they didn't get picked up, and have asked people time and again not to buy the kids presents unless it's something practical like clothes or books. Nothing stems the tide of crap that comes in. Ergo, fire.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 12, 2016)

> On 12/11/2016 at 0:16 AM, YMZ PE said:
> The clutter in this house is driving me nucking futz. The holidays are extra stressful because my family believes it's not really Christmas unless you buy a hundred individually wrapped pieces of plastic crap to give to each person. I don't understand why we can't just give each other a few high quality gifts and call it good. So now I refuse to clean the playroom in the hopes it will motivate them to try to stop accumulating useless things, but no - the answer is always to buy something else to "fix" our storage issues. I welcome any suggestions for how to get rid of some of the clutter in grandiose fashion to get the message across that Mom is about to snap. Maybe set a pile of Barbies on fire in front of the kids' bedroom door?


Tell me about it.  We have two boys and plenty of storage for everything.  The problem is they never clean anything up.  We'll spend half an hour cleaning up the toys and by night, they are scattered all over the living room again.  We've started putting stuff in a trash bag to donate, but haven't gotten very far.  My coworker just picks up the toys off the floor every six months and throws them away in the dumpster behind our office building.


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2016)

The clutter is bothering me so much, I'm trying to buy a bigger house...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd just like to be able to move to a place with more than 1000 sq. feet.  :true:


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> I'd just like to be able to move to a place with more than 1000 sq. feet.  :true:


I keep telling you, I've got a place for sale


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 12, 2016)

Supe said:


> I keep telling you, I've got a place for sale


I know, but the commute would be a bitch!


----------



## Supe (Dec 13, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> I know, but the commute would be a bitch!


Well, moving to my place would be predicated on you no longer working in Hawaii.  I'd imagine 13 hours in the air each way would get old pretty fast...


----------



## Dleg (Dec 13, 2016)

Hard to fit in a solid 8 hours of work when you're commuting for 26.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2016)

7 1/2 if you work for the government

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Hard to fit in a solid 8 hours of work when you're commuting for 26.


What?  If you do it right that's 26 hours off the bat.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

anyone know where I can find one of these?

last minute thing I just thought of so don't have time for online, but i've been to Target, Wal Mart,Staples, etc no luck!

doesn't have to be Stanley brand?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2016)

REI, Cabela, bass pro, scheels...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 19, 2016)

I got one where to spoon is folded up in the lid and found it at walmart in the water bottle area near the tupperware not near the camping gear..


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2016)

only two people left to get anything for and mr snick was in charge of doing it....looks like I am going to have to deal with it now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2016)

extended forecast the christmas weekend is changing almost hrly.  right now home will have a heat wave of 50 christmas day, while chicago will be 37 and rainy.  At least the 5 days of snow has left the forecast


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

I was going to hit cabelas on way home, I did check our wal marts "school lunchbox and kitchen areas"

weird thing for a 13 year old to mention they would like to have...


----------



## envirotex (Dec 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> anyone know where I can find one of these?
> 
> last minute thing I just thought of so don't have time for online, but i've been to Target, Wal Mart,Staples, etc no luck!
> 
> doesn't have to be Stanley brand?


You can still get it with Amazon Prime...


----------



## envirotex (Dec 19, 2016)

It keeps chicken nuggets or mac n cheese warm all day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2016)

envirotex said:


> It keeps chicken nuggets or mac n cheese warm all day.


who has time to make mac and cheese in the morning????   Minisnick would totally eat that though


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

it was -11 at the top of the mtn Saturday and my youngest kid said " man it would be cool to have some chilli right now"

now we will just see if it will not spill or freeze while snowboarding


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

maybe I just wastn looking but I could swear I have walked that aisle at REI's and Cabelas enough times in my head to have everything memorized and don't recall seeing one though..


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2016)

damn you...chili sounds amazing right now!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

we have white bean chili in the crock pot at home right now!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2016)

i might have to make it and tell mr snick he needs to find something else to eat that night cuz the rest of us are having chili


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2016)

damn, I want chili now also!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2016)

My kids never could tell me what they wanted, so I decided for them and picked up a PS4 Pro this weekend, with an extra controller and a few games that I wanted to play.

I've got them some stocking stuffer type stuff, too, and a couple of small things, but otherwise they're getting some cash and the PS4 will be labeled a "family" ( = me) present.  

F yeah!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> anyone know where I can find one of these?
> 
> last minute thing I just thought of so don't have time for online, but i've been to Target, Wal Mart,Staples, etc no luck!
> 
> doesn't have to be Stanley brand?


In case you're still looking, I have seen those at Fred Meyer and at Ace Hardware.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

Dleg said:


> My kids never could tell me what they wanted, so I decided for them and picked up a PS4 Pro this weekend, with an extra controller and a few games that I wanted to play.
> 
> I've got them some stocking stuffer type stuff, too, and a couple of small things, but otherwise they're getting some cash and the PS4 will be labeled a "family" ( = me) present.
> 
> F yeah!


shouldn't they be outside building a fort?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2016)

Last time my daughter spent more than 30 minutes outside here, her earlobes turned black two days later.

Besides, the snow is too dry to make anything with.

Besides, I picture myself playing with the PS4 more than them.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 19, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Last time my daughter spent more than 30 minutes outside here, her earlobes turned black two days later.
> 
> Besides, the snow is too dry to make anything with.
> 
> Besides, I picture myself playing with the PS4 more than them.


If you like narrative type games, Uncharted 4 was AMAZING. (I don't play, but I watched the whole time Mr. kzieg played/wouldn't let him play that one unless I was there)


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2016)

Honestly I haven't played any video games other than the Lego games for ~10 years.  I am hoping to get some time, since we have lots of indoors time here, to play Battlefield 1 and Call of Duty stuff that I picked up, now that the kids are old enough.  I would rather play Grand theft Auto V, but i think that's probably still too harsh for the boy to be exposed to. 

I'm hoping to expand the system to the full PS4 VR later on...


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

skyrim!

i also love the lego games. puzzles make me happy!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> shouldn't they be outside building a fort *an igloo*?


Fixt.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 19, 2016)

Why are there so many frickin holiday parties??? Just invite us over in September and call it good...

White elephant party tonight. White elephant party tomorrow night. Ugh. I JUST WANNA GO HOME AND SLEEP.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 19, 2016)

What did the gingerbread man put on his bed?

A cookie sheet!

:biggrin:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2016)

Simply...


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 20, 2016)

I went to five parties this weekend. Still beats hosting one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Why are there so many frickin holiday parties??? Just invite us over in September and call it good...
> 
> White elephant party tonight. White elephant party tomorrow night. Ugh. I JUST WANNA GO HOME AND SLEEP.


no one says you have to go to them all.  No is a perfectly acceptable answer to a party invite


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Master slacker said:


> Simply...


No.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Master slacker said:


> Simply...


Having...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2016)

don't even start that in thread mister....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2016)

a wonderful


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Christmastime!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> Christmastime!


:sucks:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting each of my kids a shotgun for Christmas. Think I should run that by the wife?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Dec 20, 2016)

Nah. She only needs to approve if you're considering AR-15s or other assault-style weapons.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 20, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Nah. She only needs to approve if you're considering AR-15s or other assault-style weapons.


Wait, is this the bad advice to the previous poster thread?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2016)

The moon is right...


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 21, 2016)

Master slacker said:


> The moon is right...


The spirits up...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2016)

We're here tonight

Edit:  TOP OF PAGE, BITCHES!   :bananalama:

... wait...


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 21, 2016)

And that's enough.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

There is not any reindeer and it hardly ever snows, and the temperature is 84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2016)

How late is TOO late for Xmas shopping? :dunno:


----------



## User1 (Dec 21, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> How late is TOO late for Xmas shopping? :dunno:


Jan 1


----------



## User1 (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2016)

SOOO glad chanukah  is 8 days!  I haven't gotten my lazy ass to hallmark to get a card.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

Damn Libs and their fake green energy!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 21, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> SOOO glad chanukah  is 8 days!  I haven't gotten my lazy ass to hallmark to get a card.


I got one too few cards... The card that was going to go to the boyfriend (the Jewish half of the relationship) got sent to his brother, and the other two are for his mom and his aunt and uncle.


----------



## User1 (Dec 21, 2016)

View attachment 9100


----------



## RickJames (Dec 22, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> skyrim!
> 
> i also love the lego games. puzzles make me happy!


I got stuck in Skyrim. 

  And all the saves are in the same time....didnt have the motivation to fix it yet.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 22, 2016)

akwooly said:


> damn, I want chili now also!


also


----------



## User1 (Dec 22, 2016)

RickJames said:


> > On ‎12‎/‎19‎/‎2016 at 4:32 PM, thejulie_PE said: skyrim! i also love the lego games. puzzles make me happy!
> 
> 
> I got stuck in Skyrim.[emoji20]  And all the saves are in the same time....didnt have the motivation to fix it yet.


I'm stuck toooooooooo ????

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 22, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> > > On ‎12‎/‎19‎/‎2016 at 4:32 PM, thejulie_PE said: skyrim! i also love the lego games. puzzles make me happy!
> >
> >
> > I got stuck in Skyrim.[emoji20]	  And all the saves are in the same time....didnt have the motivation to fix it yet.
> ...


At work or in the game?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> > > > On ‎12‎/‎19‎/‎2016 at 4:32 PM, thejulie_PE said: skyrim! i also love the lego games. puzzles make me happy!
> > >
> > >
> > > I got stuck in Skyrim.[emoji20]	  And all the saves are in the same time....didnt have the motivation to fix it yet.
> ...


??????

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

Well the $250 millennium falcon drone made one lap around the back yard, never got more than 2 feet off the ground and died. It has already been returned to the store.  I see they have them now for sale for $100.00 bucks, its total crap, thought it would be sort of a fun "toy" for high school age kids, and the middle aged kid who lives in the house, but we just cant have nice things!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2016)

That sucks


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 27, 2016)

Ugh, that's lame!


----------



## goodal (Dec 28, 2016)

We had a new experience this Christmas Eve.  I got the boys a couple of Colman trail bikes.  They have had a couple of fourwheelers for a year, so they are used to offroading a little bit.  My 12 yr old had ridden for 30 min or so when as he was coming to a stop, the bike started to fall and he bailed.  The bike was nearly stopped, in muddy grass and he slowly fell off the side.  The bike didn't fall on him.  It was very undramatic, but when he hit the ground it was obvious he was in pretty bad pain.  He said it was his leg, but there was no tear in his pants.  Without getting too graphic about what i saw when I looked at his leg, he tore a 4" gash in his thigh that went about 2" deep.  Almost no blood.  The nearly empty ER had him put back together with 22 stitches and on our way in less than 2 hrs.  I went back and tried to recreate the accident, but can't.  I have no idea how it happened or how to keep it from happening again.  Good thing is it didn't scare him from riding.  I think he would have been back on that day if I hadn't stopped him.  Funny thing was, I barely stuck my finger that morning with a knife opening gifts.  My tiny cut bled more than his 4" gash did.  This year motorcycles, knives, rockets and guns.  Next year, teddy bears and bubblewrap.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 28, 2016)

@goodal,

Ouch. I'm glad your son is OK.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 28, 2016)

^Ditto! Here's hoping for a healthy new year!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2016)

x2! Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2016)

So what was the best thing you got for Xmas (assuming it was good)?

Settlers of Catan and a full golf set.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 28, 2016)

goodal:  Glad your son ended up ok.  That's pretty freakish.  Any idea what pierced him?  sounds like it might be a design flaw.

Best thing for Christmas is having both sons together again at the house.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2016)

Ouch, that had to be scary, goodal.

Best thing I we got:  the PS4 Pro and Battlefield 1.  I'm so glad I invested in a real home theater system many years ago, especially a good subwoofer. What a fantastic game!


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2016)

Glad your boy's ok goodal.

I'm surprised they used stitches. I thought that most places just use that glue stuff now.


----------



## goodal (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks guys.  If you want to puke I could show you why glue would not work.  It had spread no kidding 2" apart.  No idea what did it.  I simulated a fall myself and couldn't figure it out.

 As far as best gift, we also got Settlers of Catan and love it.  I had never heard of it, but apparently everybody else had.  The best gift for me was the Springfield XDm 45 Santa brought and the FNH FNS 40 i bought with xmas dough.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2016)

^^ I see, but no thank you.  uke:


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2016)

new bed!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 28, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> new bed!


No new bed, but I got a "mypillow" as seen on TV


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2016)

Has it changed your life?


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2016)

Did you use the "Mike" promo code?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 28, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> > 1 hour ago, thejulie_PE said: new bed!
> 
> 
> No new bed, but I got a "mypillow" as seen on TV


Can I get the free second pillow?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 29, 2016)

I was really hoping for one of these, based solely on the most excellent review...


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 29, 2016)

If I could like that post twice, I totally would!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 30, 2016)

The best thing I got for Christmas is my new Brooks saddle.


----------

